# 2010 270Bh For Sale!



## AZ1972 (May 18, 2009)

I have a 2010 270BH for sale. I am located in Phoenix, AZ and would be happy to deliver or meet part way. The unit is in excellent condition and comes the following: Hoses, 30 Amp Extension Cord, 25 gallon portable storage tank, weight distributing and antisway hitch and 3500 watt generator. Asking $20,000.00.

If interested please feel free to contact me at [email protected] or call me at 480-540-8877.

View attachment Photos.pdf


----------

